# Homemade or store bought?



## Robert59 (Mar 16, 2021)

Wondering if this is home made or store bought?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 16, 2021)

Top, homemade for sure, bottom, could easily be store-bought.

Very pretty.


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2021)

I would say home made. How did you come across them Robert?

Are they being used as placemates?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2021)

I’d say handmade but I’d also say they look bigger than placemats. Nice finds.


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2021)

It's handmade.  I know that for a fact, because I made it.  I wanted to get in touch with my feminine side.


----------



## Verisure (May 16, 2021)

If you bought it in a store or from a private person what difference does it make where it was originally made? I am suspicious that either Robert or his lady made them and he/she wants to know if they "look good" or not.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

They look handmade to me. The pattern on the bottom was is too random to be manufactured, plus all the corners would have the same angles on a manufactured one. And on the top one, not all the pieces are the same size, especially the white bits near the border, and some pieces are a darker color than pieces they should be identical to.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> I wanted to get in touch with my feminine side.


No worries there won’t win.


----------



## Jules (May 17, 2021)

@Robert59  These look homemade to me.  Do you have two of the second one? There appears to be a somewhat different one above it.  If they’re in your family, are they considered throws for the bed or couch?


----------



## dobielvr (May 17, 2021)

Handmade...thinking the top one is a rug for sure.


----------

